# ice fishing pics thread



## Norm70

put all you pic here. mainly because if you are already out i can't go out until next sunday and i am jealous


----------



## Flight Cancelled

3 guys caught over 200 gills kept 165 gills 3 jumbos and 1 16 in eye


----------



## labhunter_1

Just so you know the limit for blue gills in South Dakota is 25 daily and Minnesota, just in case you were there is 20. So with that data it only puts you over the limit by 90 in South Dakota and 105 in Minnesota. I can't believe you would be dumb enough to brag and even have pictures of yourself with an over limit of fish. I hope you are caught and fined.


----------



## Riich

Flight Cancelled said:


> 3 guys caught over 200 gills kept 165 gills 3 jumbos and 1 16 in eye


Where were you fishing?


----------



## BROWNDOG

labhunter_1 said:


> Just so you know the limit for blue gills in South Dakota is 25 daily and Minnesota, just in case you were there is 20. So with that data it only puts you over the limit by 90 in South Dakota and 105 in Minnesota. I can't believe you would be dumb enough to brag and even have pictures of yourself with an over limit of fish. I hope you are caught and fined.


Befor you jump on these guys, you might want to ask some ???? first.

Iv'e got a picture of me from this year in manitoba with 40 geese laying in front of me and a pic from last years deer season with 8 deer hanging from the pole. Were they all mine? Were we over the limit? NO

I'll add those are a nice bunch of gill's... Good eats....


----------



## KEN W

BROWNDOG said:


> labhunter_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you know the limit for blue gills in South Dakota is 25 daily and Minnesota, just in case you were there is 20. So with that data it only puts you over the limit by 90 in South Dakota and 105 in Minnesota. I can't believe you would be dumb enough to brag and even have pictures of yourself with an over limit of fish. I hope you are caught and fined.
> 
> 
> 
> Befor you jump on these guys, you might want to ask some ???? first.
> 
> Iv'e got a picture of me from this year in manitoba with 40 geese laying in front of me and a pic from last years deer season with 8 deer hanging from the pole. Were they all mine? Were we over the limit? NO
> 
> I'll add those are a nice bunch of gill's... Good eats....
Click to expand...

I don't know.....he said 3 guys kept 165 bluegills.Pretty plainly stated.


----------



## Green Gator

nice bunch of fish........what state?


----------



## carp_killer

some lakes i know that if the dnr is going to kill the lake or there isnt enough oxygen in the lake and fish are dying i know the dnr will open the lake up to liberalized fishing i think its called were you can keep whatever normally thats in the spring though


----------



## ksfowler

Does the state limit count for fish caught on private stocked ponds? That is something to be considered.


----------



## Goosepride

That is a lot of fish to clean...hopefully they cleaned everyone of them and hopefully it was within the legal limits. C&R is not a bad concept though...


----------



## deerblazer93

here on lake erie its 50 blue gills and 25 perch i think . but i dont know were they were fishing but that is alot of nice fish good job .


----------



## Flight Cancelled

haha everybody calm down i figured you guys would ask over the limit...we were fishing in Iowa on Okoboji where the is NO LIMIT ON BLUEGILLS ...so all is legal and it was a blast


----------



## Flight Cancelled

Goosepride said:


> That is a lot of fish to clean...hopefully they cleaned everyone of them and hopefully it was within the legal limits. C&R is not a bad concept though...


It took 3 hrs with 2 guys on electric fillet knives and one guy cutting ribs out and we had people over for a fish fry the next night and out of 6 bags only 1 is left in the freezer and that wont last long :wink:

We practice catch and release if we woulda kept everything we woulda had over 250 fish to clean and we left the lake @ 3:00 pm we coulda stayed and caught more keepers but enough was enough


----------



## labhunter_1

Sounds like they are the least bit worried that they were over their limit. They almost sound like they are bragging about it.


----------



## martin_shooter

Flight Cancelled said:


> haha everybody calm down i figured you guys would ask over the limit...we were fishing in Iowa on Okoboji where the is NO LIMIT ON BLUEGILLS ...so all is legal and it was a blast


they werent over their limit


----------



## deerblazer93

my aunt lives out by okiboji i didnt think there was ice yet lol , Iowa is a nice place ,nice people to


----------



## cavedude

Legal or not, thats a lot of fish to keep. I wonder what would happen if everyone that fished that lake would keep that many fish.


----------



## Goosepride

Sounded like you guys were legal. Good catch! I know I wouldn't keep that many but I'm not going to get on your case if it's legal!


----------



## Cyrus

cavedude said:


> Legal or not, thats a lot of fish to keep. I wonder what would happen if everyone that fished that lake would keep that many fish.


I think thats what happened to Lake Darling north of Minot. Before they had a limit on perch people would take several 5 gallon buckets full of perch at a time home with them. Real busy lake for a few years. Doesn't appear that way now.


----------



## blhunter3

Cyrus said:


> cavedude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legal or not, thats a lot of fish to keep. I wonder what would happen if everyone that fished that lake would keep that many fish.
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats what happened to Lake Darling north of Minot. Before they had a limit on perch people would take several 5 gallon buckets full of perch at a time home with them. Real busy lake for a few years. Doesn't appear that way now.
Click to expand...

Its happend to alot of lake in ND, both with perch and crappie. Anyone remember the Pipestem or the Jamestown Resivoir crappie?


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

The Red Lake Crappies are pretty well fished out now too.


----------



## willythekid

Flight Cancelled said:


> haha everybody calm down i figured you guys would ask over the limit...we were fishing in Iowa on Okoboji where the is NO LIMIT ON BLUEGILLS ...so all is legal and it was a blast


It's a blast to practice catch and release as well.... I am all for keeping some fish for the pan but I don't see the point to keep as many fish as you can catch...


----------



## northdakotakid

LOL... first person to post a picture gets hit by the mathmaticians of the group!!!

Everyone relax, several panfish lakes do well when there is a regulated harvest that is very liberal... determined by biologists... based on science.

Yes, there are areas where the science and the math could be better but let's all take a deep breathe.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Flight......Great pic....you guys had a blast and had a great fish fry with everyone.

To everyone else....read that the lake had no limit and they had a fish fry. Nothing went to waste and was legal.


----------



## Chaws

Some lakes in the prairie pot hole regions of the mid west are so over populated with small panfish that there seems to be either all small pan fish because of the large population or they are simply taking over lakes. One lake my family lives on had an excellent walleye population 6-8 years ago in central MN, the netting counts came back from the DNR there last spring and they recorded .02 walleye per net and something like 10 bluegill per net.

Population control is what it's all about. At least they're being put to good use, along with a couple a brews I bet during that fish fry :beer:


----------



## USAlx50

Hick-From-Hell said:


> The Red Lake Crappies are pretty well fished out now too.


No, they aren't. Amazing what happens to a crappie population when the walleye pop goes bust. And then what happens when the walleyes rebound.

Greed and ignorance does kill a TON of good panfish lakes. I know nothing about Okoboji so I wont comment on these guys. Looks like fun though. I do like how some lakes in N. MN are putting tight restrictions on known panfish hotspots.


----------



## BROWNDOG

USAlx50 said:


> Hick-From-Hell said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Red Lake Crappies are pretty well fished out now too.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they aren't. Amazing what happens to a crappie population when the walleye pop goes bust. And then what happens when the walleyes rebound.
> 
> Greed and ignorance does kill a TON of good panfish lakes. I know nothing about Okoboji so I wont comment on these guys. Looks like fun though. I do like how some lakes in N. MN are putting tight restrictions on known panfish hotspots.
Click to expand...

Exactly Red lake has not had a good or even fair year class of crappies since that hatch. The ones left are most likely dying of old age


----------



## cavedude

C'mon fellas, 32 posts and only one picture. I guess I'll have to step up this week and post some good pics. Good luck to everyone this season.


----------



## dskinny

When the first pic posted has that many fish in it, sets the bar pretty high!


----------



## holmsvc

cavedude said:


> C'mon fellas, 32 posts and only one picture. I guess I'll have to step up this week and post some good pics. Good luck to everyone this season.


Well after all the positive comments on the first picture I am sure everyone is excited to post pictures.


----------



## cavedude

Thats what I like to see


----------



## Myles J Flaten

Nice walter! :beer:


----------



## Buck25

Where'd you catch that walleye!? You better have thrown that thing back or the walleye population is going to die! Did you even have a fishing license when you caught that!? :******:


----------



## drjongy

Buck25 said:


> Where'd you catch that walleye!? You better have thrown that thing back or the walleye population is going to die! Did you even have a fishing license when you caught that!? :ticked:


 :wink: Now that's some funny stuff right there.


----------



## holmsvc

Buck25 said:


> Where'd you catch that walleye!? You better have thrown that thing back or the walleye population is going to die! Did you even have a fishing license when you caught that!? :ticked:


I was fishing at whatever lake is closest to your house with no license. Oh yea and I ate it.


----------



## Norm70

200 gills who cares if they are legal. They would be gone in a week in my house.

big eye so what eat or mount it both are good choices.

my point is, guys go whine somewhere else. i started this to see ice fishing pics not to hear other peoples vendettas.


----------



## Buck25

holmsvc said:


> Buck25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you catch that walleye!? You better have thrown that thing back or the walleye population is going to die! Did you even have a fishing license when you caught that!? :ticked:
> 
> 
> 
> I was fishing at whatever lake is closest to your house with no license. Oh yea and I ate it.
Click to expand...

Hahah nice fish!


----------



## rednek

my dad and i went out today for the first time. nothing big but was wantin fish for dinner


----------



## mallykiller

all right thanks a lot everyone for posting your pics, they are nice fish everyone but really people need to stop crying cough cough "labhunter" and worrying about someone else's limits obviously they wouldn't post something on here if it i wasn't legit...anyways aside from the hostility good luch fishing everyone


----------



## cavedude

Caught some saugers on the Missouri River last night(Dec.15) and a tagged sturgeon that was immediately released. Nothing like seeing 34degree water steaming in -25 degree weather.


----------



## Riich

Very nice, cavedude! Any more nice shots of that Voyager all set up? Do you tow it out by hand or use an ATV? I just bought mine and am looking forward to getting out and using it.


----------



## prins

4 1/2 pound small mouth, always fun through the ice







perch that dont fit in a bucket, can't beat it


----------



## deerslayer80

Nice fish.

Does anyone know of any lake in ND that produce some decent or any crappies.


----------



## Savage260

Devils Lake has been known to produce some very nice crappie if you can find them


----------



## deerslayer80

I was going to try there. Red Lake is just to far to go on a weekend now days.


----------



## cgreeny

Heard a few good reports from over that way, some are gonna try driving the ice this weekend. I have seen some nice slabs come from DL, but you have to find them.


----------



## deerslayer80

Do you know how much ice they have over there?


----------



## prins

Im heading up to DL on the 26th what are the ice conditions. foot, foot 1/2, six in ?????


----------



## cgreeny

deerslayer80 said:


> Do you know how much ice they have over there?


I thought I heard somewhere about it being 12 to 14 inches on most of the lake but way out in the middle obviously, as it was less as it was last to freeze.


----------



## Savage260

Last I heard from Game and Fish was that most of the bays were 6-9 inches, but that was before all the sub 0 weather. I am guessing they should be well over a foot now. Have seen quite a few 4 wheelers and snowmobiles out, but have yet to see any cars or pickups. North end of 6 mile is where the crappies I have seen have all come from.


----------



## deerslayer80

With these sub-zero temps that should build a lot of good ice.


----------



## cgreeny

laite319 said:


> Last I heard from Game and Fish was that most of the bays were 6-9 inches, but that was before all the sub 0 weather. I am guessing they should be well over a foot now. Have seen quite a few 4 wheelers and snowmobiles out, but have yet to see any cars or pickups. North end of 6 mile is where the crappies I have seen have all come from.


that was the report I had heard too earlier this week, some of the people I know are gonna try it with trucks this weekend so it should be a well over a foot. Also heard about six mile


----------



## deerslayer80

Good man... I'll have to give it a try for the first time this year. Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## martin_shooter

wed 2 guys









thurs 3 guys









fri 2 guys


----------



## deerslayer80

Nice fish fellas...

Is there any certain color they prefer?


----------



## martin_shooter

Monday 12/22 2 guys


----------



## martin_shooter

42 fish all 15" plus and only 3 females kept.


----------



## martin_shooter

any color really. especially if they have some glow paint on them somewhere.


----------



## deerslayer80

Is sun-up and sun-down still the best times or is there a bit during the day too?


----------



## cavedude

nice pictures martin_shooter


----------



## martin_shooter

sun down seems to be the busiest by far. sun up isnt to bad and theres random periods of activity during the day. caught some of the bigger ones during the day. thanks cavedude how was it pullin that sturgeon into the house?


----------



## martin_shooter

12/23 me and honkerslayr


----------



## nd_gunslayer

you kept those little fish?...... wow should have stayed longer and took some of mine home


----------



## martin_shooter

12/24 me and honkerslayr again


























honkerslayr and his decent catch and release northern


----------



## iwantabuggy

Caught these at Magic Res on Tuesday. Heading back tomorrow.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

*C*P*R*









*C*P*R*









*C*P*R*









*C*P*R*









*C*P*R*









*C*P*R*









*12 man group 1/2 limit harvest, with fish donated to food bank*









*Backwater Eddy's Chubby Darter Logo*


----------



## ringneckhnter

Girlfriends first walleye of the year, she kicked my A$$ that day caught 4 this size i was stickin' to the 18''!


----------



## martin_shooter

jeez jordan look at you throwin pics of lindsay up here showin off her fish


----------



## martin_shooter

12/26 me and honkerslayr


----------



## deerslayer80

Awesome pics guys, wish I was having the same luck. What's the best depth to be fishing right now?


----------



## ringneckhnter

I put one pic up and you give me crap when you have 12. no one wants to see the same picture everytime! small fish, one decent one and two ugly guys.


----------



## cavedude

I guess I'll post a block of recent pictures

12/27 on Missouri River 7lbs (CPR)








12/28 on Lake Sakakawea 2 1/2lbs








12/29 on Missouri River 6lbs (CPR)


----------



## snow

Legal or not,I would feel guilty keeping soooo many fish...


----------



## iwantabuggy

snow said:


> Legal or not,I would feel guilty keeping soooo many fish...


Not me. I have never eaten a Walleye, but I understand they are closely related to perch. If they taste at all like perch, I'd definitely be proud to take home a mess like that.


----------



## Maverick

snow said:


> Legal or not,I would feel guilty keeping soooo many fish...


Out of those 3 pic's it said only one was kept and that was the 2 lbs. The CPR after the weight stands for Caught-Photographed-Released.

Very nice fish Cavedude!


----------



## martin_shooter

holy smokes those are some hogs!! never caught one that big through the ice eddy!!


----------



## blhunter3

Looks like everyone is having luck, except me.


----------



## carp_killer

thats because of the lake were fishing bl tommorow we will do better but doesnt take much to improve on 2 sunnys i guess


----------



## ileddog

Some nice JUMBOS. My boot is 14 1/2 inches


----------



## ileddog




----------



## cavedude

Nice perch ileddog...bout time we see some more perch


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Check out this clip from my trip up on the Red over New Years.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=667510298&ref=profile#/video/video.php?v=54839470298

The biggest came to Ryan, it went *15.3*....he also got a *13 plus* the next morning. Both came on Reel Bait Flasher Jigs...HOT river walleye jigs for sure. These sumo Greenback *LOVE* them!

The RED is HOT this season...many monsters being Caught and Released...and the best is yet to come.


----------



## snow

I understand the large eyes were released,I was talking about the pile of gills.Keep a meal and release the rest,why hord that many fish?

My .02


----------



## ringneckhnter

21" 5 1/2 Lbs. (CPR). couldn't believe how short it was for the weight, especially for the lake i was fishing! :wink:


----------



## averyghg

ringneckhnter said:


> 21" 5 1/2 Lbs. (CPR). couldn't believe how short it was for the weight, especially for the lake i was fishing! :wink:


ill be keeping my eyes open for a blue shack like yours so i know where to fish!


----------



## muskat

The biggest and smallest from a 2 day trip to Lake of the Woods (both C&R).


----------



## ringneckhnter

good i always need a little company! however, i'm a firm believer its the fisherman not the spot so good luck. i'm the blue house with four holes under it.


----------



## Flight Cancelled

This threads been dead for a while

NE SD 3 guys 27 crappies 10-13" and 1 9" bluegill








2 biggest 13 inchers


----------



## northerngoosehunter

A few pics from some Northern fishing days this winter in Southern North Dakota.


----------



## averyghg

come on guys lets keep this thread going......

Caught this one off skunk bay a couple weekends ago. I was so worried about getting her back in the water i didn't even think to get a measurement


----------



## cavedude

very nice pike avery...finally another fishing picture


----------



## Doogie

dont you just hate it when they are a inch and a half from being over the slot


----------



## Flight Cancelled

3 guys NE SD 11-14"


----------



## TrevorB

2 lbs on the ice, 1 lb 15.5 ounce at bait shop. 15 inches










13 inches, never took a weight


----------



## cavedude

Awesome pictures TrevorB....Please tell me Devils Lake :thumb: 
Well I havent been fishin lately but we're going up to lake of the woods this weekend. I havent posted a picture in a while so I'll show you what happens when you don't keep track of your tackle box on a windy day in a portable icehouse. 

And I'll answer your question, no we didnt get it back.


----------



## goosehunternd

2 man on Devils Lake, Took about a half hour and we were out


----------



## gamberc

No that wasnt at devils lake ill give you a hint, its in sodak


----------



## averyghg

3rd annual rooster run- Not a lot of teams turned up because of the crappy weather on friday night and not a lot of fish were caught but it was still a h3ll of a time


----------



## goosehunternd

Looks like ya took it! Way to DO WORK on the hard water.


----------



## tat2hunter

first time ice fishing and this is what i pulled up!!!


----------



## cavedude

haha...what the hell, is he alive in the picture?


----------



## drjongy

Who did the math in adding some of these scores up? :lol:


----------



## Chaws

drjongy said:


> Who did the math in adding some of these scores up? :lol:


HAHA no doubt!


----------



## drjongy

Yeah, according to the "funny math" the Hilltop Hookers took third over the Slip Bobbers at 7.15# vs. 7.13#.

The actual scores should have been 7.40# for the Slip Bobbers and 7.24# for the Hilltop Hookers...giving the Slip Bobbers third place. :lost:


----------



## Nick Roehl




----------



## ileddog

SWEET PERCH Trevor B. Very nice. I got ideas but I will say nothing. LOL


----------



## tat2hunter

nope, by the time we got him up. we had lost him. we were trying to revive him, but couldnt. we tried our best.


----------



## TrevorB

ileddog said:


> SWEET PERCH Trevor B. Very nice. I got ideas but I will say nothing. LOL


 :beer:

Maybe on one, but the other is just an ordinary public shoot that we decided might hold fish. (15 inch Perch)


----------



## T Shot

TrevorB said:


> ileddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> SWEET PERCH Trevor B. Very nice. I got ideas but I will say nothing. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> :beer:
> 
> Maybe on one, but the other is just an ordinary public shoot that we decided might hold fish. (15 inch Perch)
Click to expand...

I won't say anything either... 8)


----------



## chester_mallard_molester

excellent pictures boys! Keep up the good work :beer:


----------



## chris lillehoff

I hope you called a CO about that otter. I wouldn't want to be anywhere near that prick if he isn't breathing! In Nodak, anyways.


----------



## waterfowler06

Some of the walleyes we caught this winter


----------



## teamflightstoppersND




----------



## teamflightstoppersND




----------



## martin_shooter

waterfowler those are some real hogs!!


----------



## Gooseman678

waterfowler- 
What was the biggest one in the pics?


----------



## martin_shooter

teamflightstoppers first off, in the first picture those perch are bigger than most of those eyes. second, in the second post theres a picture with you and levi and theres way more than 10 eyes there. better hope the gw dosent troll on here!! haha jk


----------



## waterfowler06

Gooseman678 said:


> waterfowler-
> What was the biggest one in the pics?


The biggest one is the first pic. She was 28 3/4" and just a pig.


----------



## TrevorB

Third picture down on waterfowler06, a possible marked fish?
Sometimes when fish are marked a part of the fin is cut and grows back in a spine type. Correct me if I am wrong.

Nice fish.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

What is the story on the Otter?

Anyone know?


----------



## Nick Roehl

> Third picture down on waterfowler06, a possible marked fish?
> Sometimes when fish are marked a part of the fin is cut and grows back in a spine type. Correct me if I am wrong.


Just looks like some broken webbing to me. It happens a lot on bigger fish, and I notice it more on them during spawning season. Like in this pic.


----------



## canadianmoose

some very nice fish! havent landed anything huge this year, lost one walleye that im petty sure was over 10 lbs at the start of the season, got it right into the hole, then it spit the hook, and my broken heart watched it swim away. have caughten lots of herring, and did manage this 4 lb 11 ounce whitefish 










here is some of the herring










here is just some scenery shots




























glad i have that jiffy, as ice is pushin 32 inches thick on lake nipissing now


----------



## KEN W

Those sure look like tullibees.


----------



## TrevorB

Went out for a few hours and caught a couple nice walleyes

















Cell phone pictures are great, huh?
Caught-Photographed-Released


----------



## BROWNDOG

Here's a few picks from this past weekend.


----------



## Sask hunter

BROWNDOG said:


> Here's a few picks from this past weekend.


That first picture is sweet


----------



## mmartin

BROWNDOG said:


> Here's a few picks from this past weekend.


browndog. where you get those at?


----------



## canadianmoose

KEN W said:


> Those sure look like tullibees.


i believe tullibees and herring r the same...


----------



## MSG Rude

Went fishing finally for the first time this year. I saw more crappie's then ever before in my life but none would bite! None! I tried everything I had in every combination but to no avail. There were herds (I know it is schools but these were herds!) of crappie milling about. So much so that they were dragging my camera with them.

The only thing that was biting were the bass. It got to the point were I had to pull my bait away from the bass. So it is true...crappie and bass travel together.

My cell phone camera sucks so I had to wait until there were only one or two crappie on the camera for it to focus on them.

Enjoy. And before anyone blasts me, all bass were CAR because season is closed in Minblueplatesville.


----------



## tat2hunter

backwater eddy, it was my first time out ice fishing and right before we left my bobber went down. i thought i had a northern, but when it came up it was a frickin otter!!!! it was crazy.


----------

